# The dark side is so seductive.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a biased. I think many NT like the darker side of life. I love gore movies and horror movies.
If I were in star wars I think I would be a dark Jedi Knight. 
Please share your thoughts. Do you think NT's have a tendency to like the dark side?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Not necessarily a dark side, NTs have a more significant tendency to question the credibility of morals.

P.S. I would have been ambivalent in the ways of the force. Using both dark and light, reasoning behind which is, that emotions are emphasised too much by light and dark. I choose Grey.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

*nods* for self, *shrugs* for others. The other NTs around me sure don't seem to, but I'm not sure they'd say I do either. We're too distant from each other for me to tell, I think. If you're looking to gather evidence for your idea using the forums, though, then include a "yes" from me, at least.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> *nods* for self, *shrugs* for others. The other NTs around me sure don't seem to, but I'm not sure they'd say I do either. We're too distant from each other for me to tell, I think. If you're looking to gather evidence for your idea using the forums, though, then include a "yes" from me, at least.


I hear ya. it was just an observation I had. and had been wondering about.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm way ahead of ya on this one. My idol characters are: Joker from The Dark Knight; Yagami Light from Death Note; Lex Luthor from Smallville; Edward Albright from My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I have a biased. I think many NT like the darker side of life. I love gore movies and horror movies.
> If I were in star wars I think I would be a dark Jedi Knight.
> Please share your thoughts. Do you think NT's have a tendency to like the dark side?


I love the darker side of life, but whose to say what is really dark?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I love the darker side of life, but whose to say what is really dark?


I think that was the point Neph raised.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> P.S. I would have been ambivalent in the ways of the force. Using both dark and light, reasoning behind which is, that emotions are emphasised too much by light and dark. I choose Grey.


"Only the Sith deal in absolutes." 

I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars/scifi, but I do enjoy the newest SW movies, particularly Episode III. Good vs. Evil is a common theme in a lot of movies, but not many stories chronicle the corruption of innocence, which is the greatest tragedy of all. I'm also fond of the Star Wars saga because of the element of redemption in the end. I think my favorite scene in Revenge of the Sith is the part where Anakin is sitting in his home looking at the city outside of his window. For almost 3 minutes, no words are spoken between him and Padme, but you can see the pain in his eyes and the mental turmoil that's corrupting his mind, as he contemplates the choices he's about to make.

I think NFs have a susceptibility to the dark side because of our emotional disposition. One of the greatest factors that contributed to the fall of Anakin is his tendency to think with his feelings rather than logic. He constantly succumbs to his emotions. I'm not good at typing people, but I'm curious: what do you think would be Anakin's personality type?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

David said:


> I'm not good at typing people, but I'm curious: what do you think would be Anakin's personality type?


Wow now I am courios too.
I think ENFJ. I might be wrong.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

David said:


> "Only the Sith deal in absolutes."
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars/scifi, but I do enjoy the newest SW movies, particularly Episode III. Good vs. Evil is a common theme in a lot of movies, but not many stories chronicle the corruption of innocence, which is the greatest tragedy of all. I'm also fond of the Star Wars saga because of the element of redemption in the end. I think my favorite scene in Revenge of the Sith is the part where Anakin is sitting in his home looking at the city outside of his window. For almost 3 minutes, no words are spoken between him and Padme, but you can see the pain in his eyes and the mental turmoil that's corrupting his mind, as he contemplates the choices he's about to make.
> 
> I think NFs have a susceptibility to the dark side because of our emotional disposition. One of the greatest factors that contributed to the fall of Anakin is his tendency to think with his feelings rather than logic. He constantly succumbs to his emotions. I'm not good at typing people, but I'm curious: what do you think would be Anakin's personality type?


The books are far more in depth.. Following Luke and Laya, the story delves into the descendants.. Kyle Katarn would be a general example of a non-faction force-sensitive who does not work for the "sides" but for the moneys and the livings. He got involved by trying to bring justice to the death of his father.

From what you say David, I would say that NFs may be potential Dark-Jedi - as Anakin fell and became trained by Palpatine in the films.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

David said:


> I think his mind his too mechanical for an INFP.


I'll see if there are any articles on this. It seems to important to me to just throw it up in the air and guess.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Anakin is an NF, I would personally be as bold as to say, xNFJ. His mind and his body are influenced by his conception. He was born of midi-chlorians. Which give him heightened force (intuition) and he does appear to be rather sensitive.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hummm Heres a blog:Prosthetic memory - Myers-Briggs-ing the Star Wars characters


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Near enough... ENFP works.

Back on topic.. Does this help?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> The books are far more in depth.. Following Luke and Laya, the story delves into the descendants.. Kyle Katarn would be a general example of a non-faction force-sensitive who does not work for the "sides" but for the moneys and the livings. He got involved by trying to bring justice to the death of his father.
> 
> From what you say David, I would say that NFs may be potential Dark-Jedi - as Anakin fell and became trained by Palpatine in the films.



I read some of that information about the Dark Jedi. It sounds interesting. Lucas should make other movies that discuss it. I need a condensed version. I think Star Wars appeals to different people according to one or more of these three aspects: science fiction/politics/spirituality. I'm not too keen on the politics or scifi, but the spritual element intrigues me. From my perspective, I detect a lot of religious and even Biblical themes in this story. That's just how my mind works, regardless of George Lucas' religious beliefs. I wonder what his personality type is. He has an incredible imagination!


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Hummm Heres a blog:Prosthetic memory - Myers-Briggs-ing the Star Wars characters


Anakin = ENFP. That sounds about right!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

David said:


> I think Star Wars appeals to different people according to one or more of these three aspects: science fiction/politics/spirituality..


This is a beginning point for further critical analysis, the whole star wars theme is as with any other, a central character group. As it is known, it is of course science fiction. The political elements verge on satirical often, but stem of to create their own culture entirely. Spiritually speaking, Lucas' original series was based greatly on the trinity of christianity. With the "force" that drives the unuiverse reflecting the concept of intelligent design. However as the fiction expanded beyond Lucas, the encased points of Lucas' work evolved beyond spirituality and began to reflect more and more of modern philosophical themes. Example of which that is evidence in vague terms in the movies and explodes in the books: Phenomenology.

Post Return of the Jedi, the literature becomes far darker and alludes to investigate the humanism of the galaxy (far far away). The characters return to the base of their existence. One such character was Kyle Katarn. Kyle lives in an obscure sector of the backdrop. He has little knowledge of the Jedi or the force, but is a force sensitive. The Jedi themselves have become obscured also and in the events of his story, Kyle ventures forth to investigate the death of his father and preferentially discover some meaning to the events. Kyle however encounters a rather essentialist reality in his realm. Finding only that the inventions of all species achieve little to enhance their reported power. The Jedi have been cast aside, the Sith have become decadent and Kyle's powers are existent, but develop by their own rate and under his terms. Many different elements resolve Kyle's neutral stance, only involving himself in a few missions, to undermine corruption as a whole.

I recommend the novels, they are good reading, and can appeal to anyone, regardless of their particular critical persuasion.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> This is a beginning point for further critical analysis, the whole star wars theme is as with any other, a central character group. As it is known, it is of course science fiction. The political elements verge on satirical often, but stem of to create their own culture entirely. Spiritually speaking, Lucas' original series was based greatly on the trinity of christianity. With the "force" that drives the unuiverse reflecting the concept of intelligent design. However as the fiction expanded beyond Lucas, the encased points of Lucas' work evolved beyond spirituality and began to reflect more and more of modern philosophical themes. Example of which that is evidence in vague terms in the movies and explodes in the books: Phenomenology.
> 
> Post Return of the Jedi, the literature becomes far darker and alludes to investigate the humanism of the galaxy (far far away). The characters return to the base of their existence. One such character was Kyle Katarn. Kyle lives in an obscure sector of the backdrop. He has little knowledge of the Jedi or the force, but is a force sensitive. The Jedi themselves have become obscured also and in the events of his story, Kyle ventures forth to investigate the death of his father and preferentially discover some meaning to the events. Kyle however encounters a rather essentialist reality in his realm. Finding only that the inventions of all species achieve little to enhance their reported power. The Jedi have been cast aside, the Sith have become decadent and Kyle's powers are existent, but develop by their own rate and under his terms. Many different elements resolve Kyle's neutral stance, only involving himself in a few missions, to undermine corruption as a whole.
> 
> I recommend the novels, they are good reading, and can appeal to anyone, regardless of their particular critical persuasion.


What do you mean, "the fiction expanded beyond Lucas?" Is George Lucas not the creator of the Star Wars universe beyond the movies?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

David said:


> What do you mean, "the fiction expanded beyond Lucas?" Is George Lucas not the creator of the Star Wars universe beyond the movies?


No, not far beyond at least. The writing was influenced by a massive fan-fiction expansion series that became endorsed by Lucas.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> No, not far beyond at least. The writing was influenced by a massive fan-fiction expansion series that became endorsed by Lucas.


So, was Lucas the creator of the characters in the Star Wars saga?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes. I'm not claiming otherwise. The original movies. I think he may have wrote a few books outside of the main films, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2008)

Honestly, I have to fully agree. I've always been "one with the dark side" e.g. Extreme Metal Genres, sadistic killers (Sylar from Heroes is my idol), death doesn't bother me, angry all the time, etc. i'm 100% N if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd definitely go with Grey. I'm a good person but the dark side is more fun so I embrace both sides.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I like to play Devil's Advocate. I must entertain the darkness within. *evil grin* 
Corrupting the youth is a favorite method.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> No, not far beyond at least. The writing was influenced by a massive fan-fiction expansion series that became endorsed by Lucas.


Well, I learn something everyday. I'm almost more inclined to read them now.

As for the dark side, I'm really interested in it, movies that cover crime and corruption are always a hit, and everybody loves torture porn. But I'm totally for the good side, the dark side is stupid  and more importantly, irrational.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Nick said:


> Honestly, I have to fully agree. I've always been "one with the dark side" e.g. Extreme Metal Genres, sadistic killers (Sylar from Heroes is my idol), death doesn't bother me, angry all the time, etc. i'm 100% N if that has anything to do with it.


I like metal too. rofl:wink:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> , and everybody loves torture porn.


haha do u mean bondage?


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> haha do u mean bondage?


Hahahaha, that is a possible extrapolation isn't it. But no! 
I mean movies like Saw, where it's technically a horror but essentially low grade torture pornography since half the fun is seeing these bizarre methods of killing people.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Hahahaha, that is a possible extrapolation isn't it. But no!
> I mean movies like Saw, where it's technically a horror but essentially low grade torture pornography since half the fun is seeing these bizarre methods of killing people.


Sorry not into that...


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Well you know even zombie movies count. Everybody loves zombies movies. No?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Well you know even zombie movies count. Everybody loves zombies movies. No?


haha I do but I don't like the creepy part.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

_Saw_ is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch_ Hostel._


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

shanoxilt said:


> _Saw_ is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch_ Hostel._


true that
______________


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

shanoxilt said:


> _Saw_ is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch_ Hostel._


Torture porn has lots of torture in it. It is just a fun, slang term, and Saw most certainly has torture. Don't get me wrong (the first) Saw was an excellent movie, excluding the next few which were significantly weaker. The term torture porn only implies that there is excessive torture in the film; I don't know why this is under debate.

Torture porn has nothing to do with how good of a plot justification there is for so much torture.

Of course Saw is full of torture..?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

shanoxilt said:


> _Saw_ is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch_ Hostel._


Watch one of the most overrated movies of all time "Hostel"... I think not! I'll stick to Saw.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Watch one of the most overrated movies of all time "Hostel"... I think not! I'll stick to Saw.


we weren't talking about watching them. we were talking about the plot.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> we weren't talking about watching them. we were talking about the plot.


"Saw is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch Hostel."

"If you want torture porn, watch Hostel."

"watch Hostel."

*"watch"*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I for one am not interested in seeing hostel since, correct me if I'm wrong, but it strikes me as being torture porn without plot, whereas saw is torture porn with plot.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> "Saw is not torture porn. The violent methods were a means to test the victims' will to live. That was the basis of Jigsaw's philosophy. If you want torture porn, watch Hostel."
> 
> "If you want torture porn, watch Hostel."
> 
> ...


people use words interchangeably.
I only quote that way when it is a total fact out of a text book or an opinion. 
In this case they were describing a thought or looking for an answer making the statements up for interpretation.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> people use words interchangeably.


Yeah I don't think he was insisting we watch it either. Just making a point.


----------

